# Storm and blue water



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

How do you think the storm will effect the water clarity and fishing offshore


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Top Shelf said:


> How do you think the storm will effect the water clarity and fishing offshore


 
I think it will push it in the direction of the storm , and debris city ........If you still have a boat and house or for that matter a dock.


We are in Panama City and our dock was ruined , but boat is fine.

although i will say had it hit here , the boat would have been lost as even though the storm missed us , the surge was way over the dock.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Dock*

Darn how low is your dock I'm in Niceville and it didn't even get the boards wet.


----------

